# Hymer B544 2006 payload



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi all you clever lot, anyone know payload for Hymer B544 2006 or knows what the weight is from the manufacturer. Many thanks


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I would approach this from a different direction. Take your motorhome loaded with what you would normally take with you when you go away, including fresh water if you travel with a full tank and then compare it with the weight printed on the plate affixed to the vehicle by Hymer. Probably max of 3500kgs. You will then see if you are within the figure or over in which case you need to ditch something or have the weight uplifted by SV Tech.

Have uplifted mine to 3850kgs and usually manage to keep just within it.

Sorry, just realised you don't have the vehicle yet (Specsavers beckons) MGW of 544 usually 3500kgs.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Is this any use >>>hymer 544<<<


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

It will depend what chassis it was built on, and what it was then plated at. The standard B544 in Germany was on a light chassis and plated at 3,500Kg MAM, but I am pretty sure there was an option to have it on a maxi chassis with a 3,850 kg MAM. At one time, Brownhills only imported the heavier version (unless someone specified otherwise) so if it is a RHD model, it will probably have a MAM of 3,850 kg. You need to check what is on the weight plate on the side skirt.

But that doesn't tell you the payload, and that will vary depending on how many extras have been fitted. The standard payload spec in Hymer literature allowed for a 75 kg driver, fresh water (but not always a full tank on some of the smaller B-class - the B544 is considered small) gas cylinders, fuel and hook-up cable. If the particular vehicle has extras such as awning, bigger engine than the base model, auto gearbox, extra leisure battery, steady-legs, etc, this will have to be deducted from the quoted payload. I would expect the standard mass in running order to be somewhere in the region of 3,000 - 3,200 kg. Subtract this from the MAM after allowing for extras.

As stated earlier by javea, the only way to be sure is to load it up with standard running items (water, fuel, gas etc) then go to a weigh bridge and determine the actual MIRO to be subtracted from MAM.


----------

